# Insulation Costs



## cunninghams (16 Dec 2008)

Hi, 
Im wondering about best prices available on Floor Insulation. Specifically this weekend I intend to install 100mm PIR insulation on a floor (-new build total floor area to be insulated: 250m2)in the midlands. So far the cheapest Ive sourced is €34 + VAT per 8 x 4 sheet of PIR foil insulation (Thermal conductivity 0.022). My preferred option would be to go with the 50mm over 50mm option as is a better job but it is working out more expensive. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cunninghams (16 Dec 2008)

Just to note the 34 + VAt is for 1 sheet of 100mm 8 x4 PIR Ballytherm Insulation board


----------



## baldyman27 (16 Dec 2008)

E50 for three sheets of 50mm xtratherm, pretty much the same. I'm in the building trade and you'll do very well to beat that I'd say.


----------



## cunninghams (16 Dec 2008)

baldyman27 said:


> E50 for three sheets of 50mm xtratherm, pretty much the same. I'm in the building trade and you'll do very well to beat that I'd say.


 
Best I could get on the 50mm is €17.50 + VAT each...I need 174 sheets which is €3700 incl VAT

When you say €50 + VAT for 3 sheets is it for standard Polyiso Xtratherm or is it the Polyiso plus? Standard Polyiso(0.023W/mk) is slightly lower spec than Ballytherms 50mm PIR board (0.022 W/mk).

Your price for the 174 boards would be €3523....imm interesting.....Please let me know if its the standard polyiso or poly plus/Safe R Xtratherm.

Any chance you could PM me the supplier???


----------



## baldyman27 (16 Dec 2008)

Its xtratherm thin-r, doesn't seem to say plus on it. A sheet is 2.9m and I was quoted E17.50 per sheet so that again is the same. Got him down to E17 because I bought a load of radon barrier too.


----------



## cunninghams (16 Dec 2008)

Baldyman, sent you a PM there. Must do a few more price comparsions.


----------



## bluemac (16 Dec 2008)

I am just about to put down insulation as well about 190 sqm Ballytherm and kingspan how do they compare in product quality?


----------



## baldyman27 (17 Dec 2008)

As long as they're not battered around too much before the screed is poured they're fine. u-value is what matters.


----------



## cunninghams (17 Dec 2008)

Bluemac...Xtratherm, Quinn, Kingspan pretty much the v same product. Check the Thermal conductities of the boards-smaller number is better. You will find all details of diff companies at [broken link removed]
I dont have the cert numbers at hand


----------



## TomC (18 Dec 2008)

Anyone got any cost difference to compare the following.
1 100mm rafter lock between the joists or
2 12 inches of wool insulation and a 38mm therma board on the ceiling.
I got a price on rafterloc for 150 square metres for 2238 euro.
Hope I am not hijacking this thread.


----------

